# Dario Hysginon Breeding Log: FRY!!!!!



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

broodstock:










2.3.1 with one main dominate male and a smaller secondary male.

Tank: 75g, eheim pro 3 160, 4x54watt t5 HO 14" above water with two bulbs running majority of the day. Playing with light cycle and Co2 to reduce thread algae outbreak. 










Tank mates:
otos (orange head zebra and normal)
chili rasbora
0.0.2 Coral Red Pencil fish
3 micro crabs
handfull of pygmy cories
amano and cherry shrimp.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Several days ago Dominate male led the group around in what I assumed was a search for a suitable laying site. When ever fish got close he would chase them off. Every once in a while he would do a dance for a female. 



















One day later he is feverishly defending a area that leads to a cave under the stump on the left. He will not let any of the fish near not even the females. 

You can notice the intense coloration as well (sorry not the best pics)



















They very much remind me of peacock bass especially when displaying. 

I can't get a visual on the nest but fingers crossed to see some little fry swimming about in the next few days. If on future nests I can intercept the eggs i will transfer to a rearing tub for better documentation and survival rates.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

pretty little fish! I love Dario, Hope to keep them again sometime in the future.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

They are pretty sweet, I wanted to breed dario dario not Dario H. but I was sent these by accident instead of some CPD's...and of course now msjnxzed has dario dario. Ohh well. these guys are pretty neat as well.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Gorgeous tank, love the background!


----------



## Wicket_lfe (Aug 21, 2008)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Gorgeous tank, love the background!


+1, beautiful.


----------



## Neoman (Apr 4, 2005)

Your tank looks awesome, and im really interested in this breeding journal, would love to see how many of these guys you could end up raising in a tank that big. I was always impressed with your frog tanks on dendroboard, never thought you'd take the planted route.


----------



## mubender (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol, yeah you got my darios and i got your cpd's....just hoping i can get smore of those darios before long


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry mubender, it put a kink in my peaceful tank since these guys are predatory hunters but they are neat additions. She's got the scarlet badis in right now, you should jump on those. Much better coloration. 

Hows the CPD's doing? I originally planed on breeding them and the chili rasbora but I am sure the dario will eat any of their fry.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Dario are smart little fish, I Like the looks of these little guys. Are they similar in size to the scalets? One of our LFS's tends to stock several species of badis, I want them badly lol but my tank would not allow it.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I managed to get a few short crappy spawning video's today. Sorry for quality I wasn't expecting a spawn. 

Dario Hysginon spawning!

Dario Hysginon spawning take 2

I had just done a 20 gal water change, the fresh cold water must of got them going. 

btw why on earth don't we have youtube embedding?!?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

lol, she looked a little confused in that first video


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Noahma said:


> lol, she looked a little confused in that first video


lol, yea she did :hihi:


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing overly new to share, I set up a breeding tank for them and have managed to move two of the males but so far have been unable to catch any females. They are very timid paranoid little things. So used to the males chasing them (and now me) that they dart the second they see you approach the tank. One of them has either a really small infected bite or ick (its small white and looks like a tiny puff ball) I really want to get her out and treat before she transfers it to any other fish. The way the males nip at them I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a bite. Either way I want her treated. 

I haven't spotted any fry from the two to three spawns that occurred in the 75gal. Eggs could of been eaten, maybe by dad.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

The Dario are currently spawning in both the 75gal and the 10gal. Figures, I tried to grab my camera for a video and the battery is dead


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

We got fry! hanging out under the UG











Its the only one I have spotted so far but there's got to be more. Judging by its size its been around for a while. Probably since before I pulled the main group. Definitely been eating good.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

I have males guarding clutches in both tanks. Hopefully will see some fry swimming in the breeder tank some time this week.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome! Those guys are looking great! Reminds me of my Apisto Fry and how they hide.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's a quick video I shot today. So far I have only spotted one at a time so no idea how many there actually is. Doesn't help they like hiding in the UG.

Dario Hysginon Fry (click me!)


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Spotted a handful of newly hatched fry in the breeding tank. Adults definatly prey on them. I watched the male snick one right off the glass. I tried to put one under the microscope but I grabbed the wrong power source and fried it! There goes $300 

I did get some macro pics though. Upload when I get home from work.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is the recently hatched Dario fry in the 10 gallon breeding tank.










Most likely the same little fry from the 75 gal










I was surprised that they where all over the glass like they are. I sure didn't spot any doing that in the 75gal. I suppose that if they did they got eaten really quick.

I would pull the adults from the breeding tank but I have no where else to put them and I sure don't want that many in the 75gal. Well at least this way it will keep the numbers down. Not doing this for any kind of profit, just for my own personal enjoyment.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats. Looks very cool.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks!

BTW anyone in the chicagoland interested in these I will be ROAKing them out locally when they are old enough.


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

What are you feeding the fry


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

In the 75gal nothing. They are just eating the existing microfauna and what ever I feed everyone else. 

In my breeder currently its just greenwater and what ever microfauna may be in there.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Fantastic!!!! This is excellent


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

The dario fry in my 75gal is still alive and kicking. i didn't see it for a long while until today. Looks to be about 1/4 the size of an adult.


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots of dario fry. Several are living behind the background in the 75 gal and dozens in the 10 gal breeder. 

This lil guy was in my cartridge filter with a chili rasbora. Hes bigger than the Chilis and almost as big as my CPD

Swimming out in the open now


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

D3monic said:


> One of them has either a really small infected bite or ick (its small white and looks like a tiny puff ball) I really want to get her out and treat before she transfers it to any other fish. The way the males nip at them I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a bite. Either way I want her treated.


I think my Scarlet Badis has the same thing. Did you ever treat her?


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

A little bit, I have figured out its breeding damage/scarring tissue. the 10 gal I treated for ICK and a tiny bit of Meth blue since it was newish and didn't want the eggs to fungus.


----------



## ykh (Jul 21, 2006)

Good job! The fry looks very healthy.



D3monic said:


> Lots of dario fry. Several are living behind the background in the 75 gal and dozens in the 10 gal breeder.
> 
> This lil guy was in my cartridge filter with a chili rasbora. Hes bigger than the Chilis and almost as big as my CPD
> 
> Swimming out in the open now


----------



## D3monic (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

